# Zoom in to a 195 Gigapixel photo



## Splinterdog (Dec 25, 2019)

Th is is incredible, even down to individual faces - not sure about the privacy though.





						Shanghai Lujiazui
					

195 gigapixel,195 Billion pixels,Shanghai Lujiazui,bigpixel,gigapixel,panorama,giga pixel



					sh-meet.bigpixel.cn


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 25, 2019)

That is really something to look at!   Thanks for sharing. 



More information on how the image was formed can be found here:








						This Viral 195-Gigapixel Photo Has To Be Seen To Be Believed
					

This Viral 195-Gigapixel Photo Has To Be Seen To Be Believed




					www.iflscience.com
				





Insert for anyone not wanting to click:









Also, a very Merry Christmas to anyone who reads this. 




_Edit to add other cities:_

Macao ->  http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af475
Lhasa  -> http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46b


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 25, 2019)

How????

edit: nevermind did some reading. Looks to be a bit old considering the Samsung Galaxy S6 ad.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 25, 2019)

I hit the N Korea zoom link and, surprise surprise, it's not available.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 25, 2019)

Knowledge/Tech has increased for sure.


----------

